# Did I do the right thing by turning down the deal?



## GO-GTO! (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm a cash buyer and the dealer I went to would not come down on his asking price of 33,180. It is for a BOM 6 speed. I really want that car but I can't believe he refused to come down. I hope I can find one where they will work with me, I mean I don't wanna get screwed. You guys are paying less right? 


Jen :confused


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

GO-GTO! said:


> I'm a cash buyer and the dealer I went to would not come down on his asking price of 33,180. It is for a BOM 6 speed. I really want that car but I can't believe he refused to come down. I hope I can find one where they will work with me, I mean I don't wanna get screwed. You guys are paying less right?
> 
> 
> Jen :confused


Jen:

Definitely look around and try and get a better price! However, that color is hard to come by and the dealer knows that!


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

$ 33100.00 is a ridiculous number for the car. Keep looking. Dealer must have thought you had *sucker* written on your forehead.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

johnebgoode said:


> $ 33100.00 is a ridiculous number for the car. Keep looking. Dealer must have thought you had *sucker* written on your forehead.


Can't you say anything positive?


----------



## blackonblack (Jan 13, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> Can't you say anything positive?



Ok - dealer was positive they had a sucker!...J/K, they were obviously wrong!


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

I didn't tell them NOT to shop around...but I certainly don't look at customers and think "SUCKER"...


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> Can't you say anything positive?


Now now.....lets not get offended here. I'm not categorizing. Just forming an opinion. I know from experience from buying new cars how the dealers operate. If they can get what they ask, then God Bless 'em. But they'll never get it from me....not now, not ever.:rofl:


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

What is BOM?


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Holden said:


> What is BOM?


Brazen Orange Metallic...


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

johnebgoode said:


> Now now.....lets not get offended here. I'm not categorizing. Just forming an opinion. I know from experience from buying new cars how the dealers operate. If they can get what they ask, then God Bless 'em. But they'll never get it from me....not now, not ever.:rofl:


Unless you are in the car business then no, you really don't know...you may have an idea and you may know had to negotiate better then the average person (and good for you on that) and I understand you are trying to help, but so am I. I do feel you are generalizing car dealership in all being the same...we're not. There are some that are crooks but then there are dealerships that are like me...good, honest, with integrity. If I give some one advice in this forum, it's never bad advice and it comes from experience and from the heart. Please take it as such.


----------



## GO-GTO! (Feb 21, 2006)

Gee, didn't mean to start a fight.  

Ok, we located another one and they just got it off the trailer and will sell it to us for 31,960. He says his invoice is 31,760. Does that sound right or could this invoice be fabricated? I know I feel better at this price.

Thanks for all the input.  

Jen


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

GO-GTO! said:


> Gee, didn't mean to start a fight.
> 
> Ok, we located another one and they just got it off the trailer and will sell it to us for 31,960. He says his invoice is 31,760. Does that sound right or could this invoice be fabricated? I know I feel better at this price.
> 
> ...


That invoice sounds right Jen....

We all just are trying to help you hon!!!


----------



## GO-GTO! (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks GOATGIRL, we are gonna pick this one up tomorrow. He said it would be washed with a full tank of gas when we get there.:cool 

Woo Hoo we got a goat!arty: 

Everythig just feels better with this deal. I'm glad we didn't go with the other one.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

GO-GTO! said:


> Thanks GOATGIRL, we are gonna pick this one up tomorrow. He said it would be washed with a full tank of gas when we get there.:cool
> 
> Woo Hoo we got a goat!arty:
> 
> Everythig just feels better with this deal. I'm glad we didn't go with the other one.


Glad you're happy! Welcome to the herd!!!!arty:


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> Unless you are in the car business then no, you really don't know...you may have an idea and you may know had to negotiate better then the average person (and good for you on that) and I understand you are trying to help, but so am I. I do feel you are generalizing car dealership in all being the same...we're not. There are some that are crooks but then there are dealerships that are like me...good, honest, with integrity. If I give some one advice in this forum, it's never bad advice and it comes from experience and from the heart. Please take it as such.


My apologies then if you feel my post was inappropriate. Didn't mean to generalize car dealerships. (I am a horror to deal with when buying a new car). Sales people usually cant wait till I leave......:lol: But then again I did pay 28K for mine in October.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

I apologize as well...CAN"T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG?!?!??:cheers


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> I apologize as well...CAN"T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG?!?!??:cheers


Absolutely...no worries.


----------



## DallasSleeper (Jan 3, 2006)

ALL body shops are corrupt and want to milk every penny they can get...:rofl:


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

DallasSleeper said:


> ALL body shops are corrupt and want to milk every penny they can get...:rofl:


Too funny..........:lol: 

:shutme


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> My apologies then if you feel my post was inappropriate. Didn't mean to generalize car dealerships. (I am a horror to deal with when buying a new car). Sales people usually cant wait till I leave......:lol: But then again I did pay 28K for mine in October.


I look at the negotiating process as a game. The dealership wants as much as they can get for something they have; I want it for free :rofl: (only kidding) or for as little as I have to pay. I don't get mad, I just don't buy if the price isn't right. 

I try to remember that if they don't make money, they won't be in business. I just want them to make most of their money off other people. :cool


----------



## k1200lt (Jan 18, 2006)

Just search GM BUY POWER for your car and color. Use zip codes within a 100 mile radius of you and get a list of your local vehicles. 
Call the dealers and talk to the salespeople before you go down there. That way, you'll have a feeling of their attitude. If you find a nice dealer you might even get them to swap another dealer for the car you want.
You don't have to deal with pushy dealers. And I live in the land of many :lol:


----------



## GO-GTO! (Feb 21, 2006)

That's what I did, searched GM BuyPower. That way I just talk to who had the car I want instead of messing around with dealers trading cars. 

We leave to pick up our new baby in about an hour! :cool


----------



## RedRacer (Sep 12, 2004)

Jen, did you tell them you're going to pay cash? If you did, that was a mistake. I'm a cash buyer and have quickly learned the process.

Don't talk about trades or down payments until you settle on a price. On most deals nowadays, the majority of the profit is made during the financing. Invoice prices are too easy to find on the internet. So, if you let them know you're going to pay cash, they are not as willing to go down in price because that's the only profit they are going to get.


----------



## Ogolden1 (Feb 21, 2006)

GOATGIRL said:


> Unless you are in the car business then no, you really don't know...you may have an idea and you may know had to negotiate better then the average person (and good for you on that) and I understand you are trying to help, but so am I. I do feel you are generalizing car dealership in all being the same...we're not. There are some that are crooks but then there are dealerships that are like me...good, honest, with integrity. If I give some one advice in this forum, it's never bad advice and it comes from experience and from the heart. Please take it as such.


I'm a straight-commissioned Sales Professional - now in Home Improvement. But, I had been in sales in the car business in the mid 80's. I still have friends that are now Sales Managers. And, though things have changed over the years, I, like you, pride myself in being honest and providing the best Customer Service at a "fair price"! GENERALLY SPEAKING - I'd say to the tune of 98% of ALL car salesman, are a bunch of sheisters! They don't have adequate product knowledge - they lie so much they start believing their own BS - and they could give a rat's @@S about the customer!

Just curious, is your dealership an all GM Dealership... ie. do you sell Chevys as well? The reason I ask is because I've been trying to get an '06 Z06 now for over a year! After I had my name on a couple lists at MRSP for 9 months, the "Stealers" called back and said they're adding $10K - $15K "market adjustment" on top of MRSP! ...take it, or leave it! Overall, the stealers have been totally gouging the consumer on the Z06's!

So, can you get a new Z06 and sell it to me at Sticker?


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> Brazen Orange Metallic...


Thanx


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Ogolden1 said:


> They don't have adequate product knowledge - they lie so much they start believing their own BS - and they could give a rat's @@S about the customer!QUOTE]
> 
> ONE of the biggest gripes I have are sales people that sit on their brains all day unless they are outside smoking cigarettes and/or hanging at the door on good weather days like vultures ready to pounce on the next customer.
> 
> ...


----------



## GO-GTO! (Feb 21, 2006)

Well, back from the dealer and all I can say is that I'm glad we went there. Everyone was nice and normal. Not trying to push everything on you. They were knowledgable and made sure to show us everything in the car before we left. They were a huge dealership too! Very happy and would do business with them again.  

I can't wait to really get a chance to know this car, it is soo cool!:cool 

Jen


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Ogolden1 said:


> I'm a straight-commissioned Sales Professional - now in Home Improvement. But, I had been in sales in the car business in the mid 80's. I still have friends that are now Sales Managers. And, though things have changed over the years, I, like you, pride myself in being honest and providing the best Customer Service at a "fair price"! GENERALLY SPEAKING - I'd say to the tune of 98% of ALL car salesman, are a bunch of sheisters! They don't have adequate product knowledge - they lie so much they start believing their own BS - and they could give a rat's @@S about the customer!
> 
> Just curious, is your dealership an all GM Dealership... ie. do you sell Chevys as well? The reason I ask is because I've been trying to get an '06 Z06 now for over a year! After I had my name on a couple lists at MRSP for 9 months, the "Stealers" called back and said they're adding $10K - $15K "market adjustment" on top of MRSP! ...take it, or leave it! Overall, the stealers have been totally gouging the consumer on the Z06's!
> 
> So, can you get a new Z06 and sell it to me at Sticker?


We just sell strickly Pontiac and GMC....no Chevy's...sorry the car business has left a bitter taste in your mouth...wish I could help you on your Z06


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

noz34me said:


> Ogolden1 said:
> 
> 
> > They don't have adequate product knowledge - they lie so much they start believing their own BS - and they could give a rat's @@S about the customer!QUOTE]
> ...


----------

